# mehrere Grakas



## Flame (27. November 2001)

Was mich mal interessiert.

Ich hab mir die blöde Asus V7700 geholt. (Ist schon a bissl her)
Nur macht mich Adobe und Macromedia mit den fenstern weich.
Kann ich eigentlich ne zusätzliche Graka einbauen? Hab noch ne PCI rumliegen.

Oder brauch ich unbediengt ne Dualkarte z.b. matrox g450?

ich würds ja ausprobieren, doch bei win2k bin ich mir nicht sicher. das hab ich mir schoneinmal versaut, und da waren wichtige daten in datennirvana gewandert. 

also rein theoretisch, würde das klappen? ich denk eher net. oder?


----------



## Dunsti (27. November 2001)

eine zweite GraKa einzusetzen sollte rein theoretisch kein Problem sein. Hab das schon des öfteren gemacht. Allerdings war das unter NT4.0
Meiner Meinung nach sollte es auch unter 2K gehen. Probieren geht über studieren. (mach aber vorher sicherheitshalber ein Backup Deiner Daten  )

Gruß
Dunsti

PS: ich wäre mal an einem Erfahrungsbericht interessiert.


----------



## NIC140903 (27. November 2001)

also ich habs unter win98 ma getestet, und sogar da ging das ohne probleme, da sollte win2k das jawohl schaffen...ich würds auch einfach ausprobiern


----------



## Freaky (27. November 2001)

Ja das geht mit 2 grakkas
habs mal mit ner ELSA Synergy gemacht aber die karte ist ja nicht gerade billig...
müßten aber identische karten sein soweit ich weiß
wie das jetzt mit der elsa war ob die 2x pci oder pci agp weiß ich nicht mehr denke es waren jeweils pci karten

gruß

freaky der wieder zurück ist


----------



## Scalé (27. November 2001)

müssen glaub ich net identisch sein.
habs selbst net laufen aber ein kollege von mir. (auf 98) und es ist glaub ich eine agp und eine pci (unterschiedliche hersteller).

Head


----------



## Flame (27. November 2001)

*hmm*

Ich probiers einfach mal. und Wenns klappt schreib ich was drüber. 

Das Fenster schieben geht mir nähmlich tierisch auf den Sac*


----------



## Flame (28. November 2001)

*und ich schreib trotzdem was*

Also eingebaut hatte ich sie.

voller erwartung und spannung angeschaltet und was sah ich?
nichts. 

er fährt nicht hoch.


----------



## Flame (28. November 2001)

*sagt mal*

ich hatte da mal was von nem monitorswitch gehört.

was macht der, was kosten die im schnitt und kann ich da mehrere monis an einen vga ausgang stöpseln?

:FLAmE:


----------



## Nils Hitze (4. Dezember 2001)

*Im Bios ..*

muss/sollte zuerst die PCI Karte hochgefahren werden.

Ansonsten ist es PIEPegal, welche Grafikkarten du 
benutzt. Bei mir laufen momentan eine Prophet MX II(AGP)
und eine Matrox Millenium 2(PCI). Zwischenzeitlich hatte
ich sogar 3 Karten parallel. Kein Problem.

Ein bisschen nervig ist sowas nur bei älteren Spielen.

Pfote


----------

